# Original 1963 stingray



## kstarkusa (Sep 24, 2016)

I thought I post some pics of one of my 63's stingray that I have.  ive been kind of cleaning it recently it's all orignal  except the rear tire. Still have to put the pedals and chain on still


----------



## NickM (Sep 24, 2016)

Sweet bike!


----------



## mcmfw2 (Sep 25, 2016)

Very cool...I love that clean look of an early fenderless..

Mark


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 25, 2016)

Yea the correct rear tire is a hard one to get


----------



## stoney (Sep 27, 2016)

Another bare bones Stingray???? Love 'em.  Great bike


----------



## kstarkusa (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you!!! Here a pic of one of my fun rider 63  stingray.  Most of the original paint is gone but it's nice so I don't have to worry about scratching it


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 27, 2016)

What, no wheelie vids???


----------



## kstarkusa (Sep 27, 2016)

No I can't even do a ten foot wheelie lol, I can honestly say that the shorty rays are probably the easiest bikes to do a wheelie if you wanted to do one lol


----------



## professor72 (Sep 28, 2016)

Nice early sting rays guys. I hate to start this, but what are the "correct" tires for 63-64 stingrays? I Don't recall reading any definitive answer concerning a brand front or rear tires other than westwind fronts, and it seems any period balloon tire would be correct on the rear. I'm piling parts for a 64 frame and would like to know.


----------

